# Quick lighting question



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

So I wake up at about 5:50am a couple days a week. Would that be to early for a hedgies day time to start?
When would I set the light to go off?
Thanks =)


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I turn my Tiggy's light on when I get up at about 6:00am and I turn her light off at 11:30pm. Some of the evening time is when her and I sleep on the sofa together watching tv though!!!!  (My kids say I snore, but really, it's Tiggy!) Then when the family all go to bed and all the lights in the house are out.....Tiggy comes out to have her ME time - wheeling, eating, tanning under the CHE (lol)........

The key to the light thing is you have to be consistant - EVERY DAY her light should go on at 6:00am and EVERY NIGHT her light should go off. If you aren't around to manually do it then get a timer - they are dirt cheap at Walmart!

Hope this answers your question. 
KathyTNY


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

It does thanks  I already bought a timer. x3 I just wasn't sure if it's to early to turn it on. :3
Lol it's definatly Tiggy snoring D; haha


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't think that's too early - just think, on the summer solstice 5:30 is a pretty normal sunrise time (and, the earliest sunrise of the summer does not actually occur on the solstice, fun fact!) But it's common for sunrise to be about 5:30-6:00 am in the long days of summer  So if that's the time that works for you, go for it. Just make sure you are okay with keeping that constant! Even on days when you don't get up that early your hedgehogs light will need to go on that early, so just make sure that will work for the both of you.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

That is a fun fact =o I love knowledge <3
But yeah, I sleep like a rock so I don't see it being a problem. I'll def give it a test run though


----------

